# Worship God with outward bodily worship



## MW (Mar 26, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 2:140:

Is not God the God of the whole man, the body as well as the soul? Christ has redeemed the body as well as the soul; the Spirit dwells in the bodies of his people as well as their souls. The whole man, soul and body, is taken into the covenant. The body shall be glorified in heaven as well as the soul, or burn in hell as well as the soul. Is it not highly reasonable, then, that we worship God with outward bodily worship, as well as with the inward worship of the heart?


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 26, 2014)

What a beautiful quote, but one that is dicy to apply. What is spontaneous in private worship, might draw attention to myself in public if it differs from local practice -- the opposite of bringing all our focus to God. I'm not trying to argue a position here, just expressing how my heart has turned this issue over.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 26, 2014)

I've always thought the same way as JWithnell on this, although, now I'm convicted that not all endeavours to focus on God are necessarily pleasing to God in His corporate worship. If we neglect the use of our body (singing, dancing, clapping of hands), thinking it will help people focus on God better, we are leaning on earthly wisdom. Nevertheless, I do not think Winzer's point is sufficient; we would have to have God's express commands concerning bodily worship before we can actually implement them.


----------



## clark thompson (Mar 26, 2014)

I often do not feel doing moving or clapping so if I do it is fake but I do have joy of worship which leaves me smiling in church.


----------



## MW (Mar 26, 2014)

The point is not that we should feel free to do whatever we please, but that worship should not be shut up in the heart, though it should flow from the heart.

To enlarge on Thomas Boston's line of thought -- the first commandment forbids having other gods, and thereby implies we must take God alone for our God. Likewise the second commandment forbids making images and likenesses of God, as well as bowing down and serving them; it thereby implies that we must bow down and serve God in the way that He has appointed. This requires outward bodily worship according to God's commandment. Not doing whatever takes our fancy, but submitting to the ordinances of God with our bodies as well as in our hearts.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 26, 2014)

Quite right Rev. Winzer! And I do think there is plenty of Biblical grounds for outward expression in worship, from a simple raising of hands to prostrating ourselves in prayer. I find it ironic that the awe of God both inclines me to outward expression in worship and restrains me at the same time.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 27, 2014)

jwithnell said:


> Quite right Rev. Winzer! And I do think there is plenty of Biblical grounds for outward expression in worship, from a simple raising of hands to prostrating ourselves in prayer. *I find it ironic that the awe of God both inclines me to outward expression in worship and restrains me at the same time*.



This is so very true. We are motivated to express our gratitude in our whole being, while at the same time we are also motivated to cling to Christ alone for our acceptance before God. If we have the latter, the former is also accepted in God's eyes.

Rev. Matthew Winzer, both my apologies for the grave misunderstanding and thanks for the clarification! These Boston quotes sure keep surprising me!


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 29, 2014)

To me I read it as to worship God with my spirit and heart and to also worship with my actions in life, doing good, acting like a Christian. Not just to think like one but to act like one also. I know a lot of people who go to church and worship but their lives don't properly reflect that. I don't see it as making a pompous show of being Christian but simply walking the walk. To be what you say you are in all aspects of life. Hey, sometimes/often I fail and don't reflect that, but you get back up, dust yourself off and go at it again.


----------



## brendanchatt (Mar 30, 2014)

I have not hid thy righteousness within my heart; I have declared thy faithfulness and thy salvation: I have not concealed thy lovingkindness and thy truth from the great congregation. 
- Psalm 40:10

Hopefully I'm not straying from Boston's meaning, but I think Winzer confirms the same, that the point is simply to perform acts of special worship, which, though not demanding a casting-down of the body to the ground, are nevertheless denoted as prostration.

. . . teaching and admonishing one another psalms and hymns and spiritual songs
-Colossians 3:16

Does not the apostle Paul demand many circumstances of body, such as gathering, and the use of throat, tongue, lips, and breath?

He who neglects as well the gathering as the parts of religious worship is hereby held liable. David's example is appreciable for its simplicity.

Maybe there is more to it; I don't know the context of Boston's words.


----------

